# CPDzeke's ADA Mini M The Treeless Mountain V3



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Gah! Photo trouble!


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Added a shrimp poll. Vote people vote!


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Both Crystal Reds and Crystal Blacks!


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

But they'll interbreed...


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm flattered :icon_redf

In six months this will be very good. As for the shrimp, I vote both. They don't interbreed, as they're simply two genotypes of the same species. So it's not actually interbreeding, it's more like interracial couples :hihi:

You'll end up with some red, some black, and sometimes a few brownish ones. 

Great job on the tank! Just answered your PM regarding Blyxa.


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Added 1 cherry shrimp to test. Doing fine.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Looks good! I vote both as well.


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherry shrimp photo...


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Two questions.
Why can I only post one photo at a time?
What are these little white bugs in my tank? They're on the glass, and don't seem to have legs, but they don't undulate like any kind of worm. They're about half a millimeter long, and seem to prefer areas with algae on them. You can see them where they align with my light stand.


----------



## rawalstrom (Jan 14, 2013)

I would like to see the painted fire reds with the crystal blacks. It would be some great contrast.


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

rawalstrom said:


> I would like to see the painted fire reds with the crystal blacks. It would be some great contrast.


Great idea! roud:


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

the little white bugs are probably copepods. good to have in your tank


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Fat Guy said:


> the little white bugs are probably copepods. good to have in your tank


But...but... They're ugly!


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Great. Was washing my diffuser and I think it cracked. Is it?


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Come on people, reply to my thread! My RCS got its head stuck in my intake and died. 
However, new shrimp are coming soon!


----------



## !Alex! (Feb 25, 2013)

CPDzeke said:


> A few months ago I joined TPT after discovering Geniusdudekiran's tank, The Treeless Mountain V2. I got an ADA tank, an Archaea light, and some Aquasoil Amazonia. I decided that I wanted a treeless mountain too. Here I stand, with my tank The Treeless Mountain V3.
> View attachment 98978
> 
> 
> ...


SSS grade shrimps 
----------------------------------------------------------------------
I'll breed anything that is alive. 
<== view my tank

My breeds:
http://bit.ly/XRQ4bt


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Update time! Well sort of. Just a shrimp.


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

Couesfanatic said:


> alex, what is your signature supposed to mean?


Haha. :hihi: 

Nice pic. Is that your shrimp?


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Yep. Just one of my worst fire reds to put in with one of my better cherry males. (No fire red males)


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

How did it crack?


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

I was washing it. Just looked at pics from when I first got it, and it still had that. Probably just a birth mark. :biggrin:


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Yeah, that is probably what it is, which is good.


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

I may have a copepod problem... How to get rid of it?


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

Most fish eat them. I'm not sure if shrimp do, but put some CPDs or whatever in there.


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Perfect! I will be keeping CPDs in the tank anyways, and just added a white cloud. See my thread about my algae problem please...


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

CPDzeke said:


> Come on people, reply to my thread! My RCS got its head stuck in my intake and died.
> However, new shrimp are coming soon!


More likely, I'm afraid, is the possibility that the shrimp died near the intake and was sucked headfirst into it post-mortem.


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Hmm. :/


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Picture bump!
I went to Tropiquatics and got me some new petrified unicorn poop! (AKA seiryu stone) I did a partial rescape, but since I can't figure out how to post more than one pic at a time, I can't show the scape here. Seiryu pic.


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Update!
Did a minor rescape, trimmed the hairgrass, and added an oto and an amano shrimp. I woke up this morning to a dry amano shrimp on the floor, that's the second time. My male shrimp fertilized the female, but this morning it died and got stuck in the filter. my shrimp aren't huge fans of me apparently. Here's the updated pic. Also ordered dry ferts and a GLA PB regulator.


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Here's my new, tiny, chubby oto. He leaves trails in the GDA! Awesome algae eater. He was the only one in a tank with Pygmy cories, and he was swimming with them like he thought he was one!


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

cool pic.


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Would a mod mind moving this to tank journals?


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Co2 gear coming in about a week and a half!
I'm gonna upgrade my lighting. Should I go with a DIY cree led, the archaea 27w power compact, or will someone donate $100 for an aquasky? :biggrin:
If I go cree, I need aluminum flatbar and a channel or something to use as a housing.


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

Finnex Ray 2


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

No... it'll only be ~40 par throughout the tank.


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

Isn't that what you're shooting for? I thought that 45-55 Par for HC and DHG was plenty, and that it's considered high light!


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

I believe that's like 80par


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=189944


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

No, I meant 80par is considered high light in an aquarium.


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

New toy came in the mail today!
Gonna get my PB tank soon.







Also came home to a terrible algae mess. I must have siphoned out a full 1/4 cup of algae and I developed a bad spiro/hair/thread algae problem. Help! Will post pics tomorrow.


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Here's my tank when I got back:


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Is my scape really that boring? Maybe it's too much repetition. bsk, Geniusdudekiran, now me.


----------



## water-kitties (Mar 19, 2013)

CPDzeke said:


> Is my scape really that boring? Maybe it's too much repetition. bsk, Geniusdudekiran, now me.


I don't think its boring. It is simple but I like that. Everything is so clean and easy to view. I think it is convincing as a little mountain meadow. I would trade you my messy 10g to look like yours. :icon_lol:


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you! My DHG is messy, so I'm replacing it with belem. I have rotalas in the back now, they sprouted from a tiny plant I found in my riccia. I now have fish in the tank, CPDs! Here's one now.


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

Nice pic! I enjoy the pictures a lot.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey CPDzeke! Just checked out your journal. Can't wait to see it once your out of the whole "nasty algae" stage (trust me, I've been there. :icon_redf)



> Here's my new, tiny, chubby oto. He leaves trails in the GDA! Awesome algae eater. He was the only one in a tank with Pygmy cories, and he was swimming with them like he thought he was one!


My oto's will do that occasionally with my C. Habrosus! Real fun to watch. haha


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I really like this. Have you considered two things? First, having the substrate even at the front. I think it would make the "mountain" look more imposing, in a good way. Second, I think the mountain could be taller, both to fill up the height of the tank (like 2/3 the way to the top), plus it wouldn't be the same size as the left rock (don't know if you removed it or not). Just my opinion but I really like this a lot.


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you! The big rock is gone. How do I make it bigger? I'll accept any Aquasoil donations.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

CPDzeke said:


> Thank you! The big rock is gone. How do I make it bigger? I'll accept any Aquasoil donations.


Aquasoil. I have none to donate though:icon_conf


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Alright, time to beg for an AFA gift certificate for my birthday! 
I'll just get a 9l bag and set up a 45-F with some a 2.5 with more and add to my mountain with more. Wait! It'll leach ammonia, so the fish and shrimp are going to have a vacation in a breeder box.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

That sounds like a great plan.


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

CPDzeke said:


> Alright, time to beg for an AFA gift certificate for my birthday!
> I'll just get a 9l bag and set up a 45-F with some a 2.5 with more and add to my mountain with more. Wait! It'll leach ammonia, so the fish and shrimp are going to have a vacation in a breeder box.


Yeah my parents would _never_ do that. They even complain when I'm spending my own hard-earned (not allowance) cash.  I think your plan is going to come out great :red_mouth


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Yeah. My dad lets me go to the LFS only every 3 weeks so I don't blow all my cash on tanks and stuff. They do complain when I do that. For example _You're spending so much money on plants! Don't you already have enough?_
You can never have too many plants. :angryfire


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

assasin6547 said:


> Yeah my parents would _never_ do that. They even complain when I'm spending my own hard-earned (not allowance) cash.  I think your plan is going to come out great :red_mouth





CPDzeke said:


> Yeah. My dad lets me go to the LFS only every 3 weeks so I don't blow all my cash on tanks and stuff. They do complain when I do that. For example _You're spending so much money on plants! Don't you already have enough?_
> You can never have too many plants. :angryfire


I don't know how old the both of you are, but I'm sixteen -- I think as you get older and become more independent, they begin to care less. For example, parents would've killed me three years ago for dropping several Benjamins on a Mini S setup or almost as much on a nice watch. But as you earn more, show more maturity, they ease off.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> I don't know how old the both of you are, but I'm sixteen -- I think as you get older and become more independent, they begin to care less. For example, parents would've killed me three years ago for dropping several Benjamins on a Mini S setup or almost as much on a nice watch. But as you earn more, show more maturity, they ease off.


or on the opposite end of the spectrum, get them to pay for it. from a biological standpoint, the only point a post-reproductive individual has is to help the pre-reproductive and reproductive generations. your parents exist for you. :biggrin:
and there are a bunch of ways to get stuff. almost dying works very well (dont try this at home), i got acute altitude sickness in peru. had a heart rate north of 200 by the time i got bottled oxygen, when i mentioned my laptop was overheating 2 days later, i got the green light to buy an alienware m14x.


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Hm. Back on subject please! I got sick alot in preschool and haven't gotten very sick since, so almost dying isn't going to help. I have a special package coming tomorrow and also Wednesday or Thursday. I'll post pics then.


----------



## mcclure91 (Aug 7, 2011)

tanks looking sweet can wait to see more pics


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I see you have one of those snazzy new GLA bubble counters. Let us know how that goes!

Regarding parents... I'm 17 and my dad could care less what I do with my tanks just cuz I've been able to pay for myself now, just a thought


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Yeah. Just started selling plants. It's a good business when the most you'll ever make without it is $100 a month.

Sadly, my old lily pipe cracked somehow, but I will make a new one tomorrow. I'm using a pretty bad one now. 
The first one will be normal, and if I have a little extra tubing I will practice the dark art of creativity. That's right! I'm making a lily pipe spin! :bounce:


----------



## Jarek Strzechowski (Feb 7, 2013)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> I don't know how old the both of you are, but I'm sixteen -- I think as you get older and become more independent, they begin to care less. For example, parents would've killed me three years ago for dropping several Benjamins on a Mini S setup or almost as much on a nice watch. But as you earn more, show more maturity, they ease off.


I didn't know there were so many high schoolers here. I'm 17!


----------



## Hayden (Feb 21, 2012)

I wasn't aware of the number of High Schoolers in MN! I'm 15. Cool to see people my age actually interested in the same things as me.


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

I have a hairlike, straight algae that goes with the flow of the water. It sometimes grows a few inches in a few hours. It grows on the glass, the rocks and everything else. I do need co2.


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

We should totally make a kid's club or something like that. 

C02 is always good. Any updates?


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Sorry for post-trim pic! Kiran should start it, seeing as he is probably the most knowledgeable of us.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 21, 2012)

I agree. I'll Join! :hihi:


----------



## etane (May 14, 2012)

I'd love to join the kids club if I were born 20 years later.

Surprised no one suggested you to get one of those intake filters yet.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Lol the kids club. That'll be an interesting thing. I'm past the point of no return now, so enjoy it. 

That algae doesn't look good, man. Are you dosing ferts?


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

I am starting to hate my tank. The slope is collapsing, I have bad algae, my DSM pretty much failed,y shrimp are dying, my plants won't stay down, and I have surface film.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

CPDzeke said:


> I am starting to hate my tank. The slope is collapsing, I have bad algae, my DSM pretty much failed,y shrimp are dying, my plants won't stay down, and I have surface film.


Why not reboot it?


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

No money.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

CPDzeke said:


> No money.


You could use simpler plants, ect. But I understand :/


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

CPDzeke said:


> I am starting to hate my tank. The slope is collapsing, I have bad algae, my DSM pretty much failed,y shrimp are dying, my plants won't stay down, and I have surface film.


Try increasing the water changes and lower your photoperiod to 5-6 hours for a few weeks. That's how I turn things around. It's boring but it works. Then slowly ramp up the light once things are under control and you begin to have a larger plant mass.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Can I join the club?


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

talontsiawd said:


> Try increasing the water changes and lower your photoperiod to 5-6 hours for a few weeks. That's how I turn things around. It's boring but it works. Then slowly ramp up the light once things are under control and you begin to have a larger plant mass.


Thanks! I'm at school 8 hours a day, so I will need a timer. Which means I need 2, because I need one for my solenoid. I use a 23w 6500k CFL, ahould I raise it? It's about 6-8 inches from the surface.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

increase your CO2 as well. and make sure you have strong flow to get it throughout the entire tank.
manually remove as much of the algae as possible to speed things up.


----------



## water-kitties (Mar 19, 2013)

CPDzeke said:


> Thanks! I'm at school 8 hours a day, so I will need a timer. Which means I need 2, because I need one for my solenoid. I use a 23w 6500k CFL, ahould I raise it? It's about 6-8 inches from the surface.


You could try a lower watt light as well if it's difficult to raise it up more. Also, I got a timer with two plugs at home depot for 10$! Lovely tank scape, I hope things get better soon!


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

They are getting better! Almost done with the nasty algae stage. Pics soon.


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Update! Just an led strip that's on, looks brighter than it is.


----------



## Mantis992 (Feb 13, 2013)

Nice tank


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks! Sorry for the awful pic.


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Update! New light, but I'm having Spirogyra and BGA problems. I'm beating back the spirogyra, but the BGA is hard. I'm thinking of picking up some Bacter 100 for that. Apologies for the floating masses.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

CPDzeke said:


> Update! New light, but I'm having Spirogyra and BGA problems. I'm beating back the spirogyra, but the BGA is hard. I'm thinking of picking up some Bacter 100 for that. Apologies for the floating masses.


Looks great. Nuke the BGA for sure. I have successfully gotten rid of it without nuking it but it is more time and effort than it's worth. I have yet to try Bacter 100, though I want to, I just pick up some Erythromycin usually. People say deal with the root issue but in my experience, it is rare it comes back, even if nothing else changes.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Any updates Zeke?


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Sorry, not now. A huge BGA mess, I'll try that solution you tried, or maybe do a trash bag blackout. I've got 3 other tanks I'm working on right now, so kinda preoccupied. :hihi:
I'm counting the days until AFA gets their shipment in...


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Can I see the other tanks? Or is it secret?


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

I've got a small SWAT team of jumping spiders guarding them ATM. In a month or two Ill bomb you guys with an MTS explosion. Seriously. Multi-tank bomb. As in SPLASH SHRIMP STONES WOOD PLANTS.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Whoa bro!


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

CPDzeke said:


> In a month or two Ill bomb you guys with an MTS explosion.


...or two. :icon_frow


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Er...or three.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

lol


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Ok pics please. I'm starting to think you're getting snowed in a bit.


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Once I get my 2 new tanks running..:


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Hey Zeke how are things?


----------

